# What prints/colours should I use for liners, tents and bags?



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I find that I have bought waaay too much fabric for my hedgie and love sewing so much that I kind of want to sell some tents, bags, liners,cuddly tubes and other stuff online with etsy or something. I've also noticed that the other sellers of these products tend to live in the States and it might be nice for some hedgie owners not to have to wait for customs officers to stop playing with the hedgie toys in order to get them ( you know they do it!).
So, my question is, what sort of prints or colours should I use in making these to make them appealing for someone who isn't me? I tend to use really cute Asian prints, vintage kimono fabric ( I found a place to get it so super cheap), things that glow in the dark, cute food patterns and plain fleece and I know that this isn't everyone's cup of tea. Ideas?


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I have the opposite of this problem, I don't have nearly enough fabric yet as I haven't been able to find any good deals. I really like animal prints and bright solid colors, I have a bit of a plum and lime green theme going on with her accessories. If you do start making things let me know, I would definitely buy from you since you are in the area!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki in Alberta sells bedding and I did for 7 years prior to my cancer diagnoses and hope to again at some point. 

It is hit and miss as to what people are attracted to. Often a pattern will sell like crazy but same pattern, different shade and nobody is interested. I often found a pattern won't sell for a few years and then suddenly everyone will want it. Things that I think will sell like crazy won't and some patterns I think are horrid are a huge hit. 

Remember you have to buy fabric that is tough, durable, washes well and is hedgie safe. Not all fabrics are hedgie friendly. Often cheaper fabric is not the best choice.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about you having cancer. I also somehow missed Nikki's website on my web searches. 
As for materials, I generally use cotton and fleece. I was thinking about using a material designed to wick moisture along with fleece, or even instead of fleece for more of a lighter bedding for when it's really hot. It's a cotton blend, so it should be safe. I completely get that cheap is not good and you get what you pay for. There's nothing like having something you thought would stand up to wear and tear turning into a bundle of loose threads on you after three washes.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Fabric is funny stuff and you can buy the same thing only a different colour and it reacts totally different. I bought a bunch of fleece one time. Beautiful stuff. All the same manufacture and same type of fleece, identical except for colour. The purple colour pilled like crazy. It was ridiculous how bad it pilled and none of the other colours did. 

I bought scads of this baby blue fleece one time. It wouldn't sew. The machine missed big blocks of stitches so there would be huge long stitches. I thought it was my machine so took it for repair but my spare machine did the same thing. Took in into the sewing machine store and we tried it on many machines in there and all did the same thing. I have no clue why that particular fabric was like that but it was impossible to sew properly. 

I got another chunk of fleece one time. Thought it was beautiful stuff. It was nice and thick and had a velvet like finish. It was also waterproof. :shock: Thankfully I used some of it for my guys before selling it. They'd pee on it and the puddle of pee would still be there next morning. :lol: 

Watch for Fabricland's 50% off sale. I used to buy about $400 those days. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Given the planned theme for pesto's new cage, I would be very interested in seeing anything Asian. Do you have a site you can direct me too? Or can you email me some pics? Maybe we can talk custom projects??

Nancy-you made me feel SO much better!! When I have issues with sewing a certain fabric I usually blame my skills, try again and blame the machine, try again and give up. All this time it couldve been the fleece!!! Not me!!!


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm glad to know that in advance, I've yet to have an issue with sewing a fabric, just sewing foam into things (my machine hated that, until I tried a different technique). And the sewing machine I used to make my first two sets was uh... temperamental. 
I don't have a site yet, or any pics ( I can take some later today). I was just kind of seeing if there would be much interest, but it seems like there may be, so I'll get to ordering more over the next while. Most of my fabric is still shipping and the kimono ships from overseas. I just have a cute sushi print right now, but I can post what I make from it later. I don't have enough to make a liner from it ( I have a big C&C cage) , so I'll likely just make a liner from a co-ordinating colour or pattern. If you like what you see, I can order or shop according to your own tastes, for sure.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds great. The sushi fabric sounds perfect and, best of all, I am planning to do a smaller liner for the inside of a cage door (which will also be a ramp) so a smaller piece may do nicely. 

We will talk!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

MissC said:


> Nancy-you made me feel SO much better!! When I have issues with sewing a certain fabric I usually blame my skills, try again and blame the machine, try again and give up. All this time it couldve been the fleece!!! Not me!!!


Heehee. This was bizarre. I've never had a problem with fabrics before and usually when they don't sew it is the machine. Goodness knows I've sewn enough over the years. :lol:


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, what about minky? It's a type of flannel, but oh-so-soft and is more... fluffy? My son had some minky cloth diapers and they washed very well, retaining their softness, so I know they can take the washer and the dryer over and over. Is it safe?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahhh!! MissC, I've had quite the day. I lost my black thread, and my machine ate a seam. I now have a finished sushi sleep sack, but... I can't find my damned link cable. I will look and get the pics of tents, sleep sacks and tunnels, soon.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

No hurry. We haven't even started Pesto's new home yet. He gets here Tuesday and will need some adjustment time, anyway.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, Nny. What sort of animal print do you mean? What type/colour?


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Zebra or leopard print things usually seem to find their way into my house. The fleece I just bought is lime green on white leopard print, it was just too cute to resist.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Week. From. ****. Can't find the camera plug, sewing machine broken, weird hedgie issues, foam not very good after a wash. BAAAAAHHHHH!!!! Whereas I expect it's a bit late to show you stuff, Miss C and I'm really sorry for that, but I do want to see if I can't get some of my stuff up. At the end of the week, for sure. I'll have my machine back, the right foam and I'll post some stuff in the sushi patterns and any other that may come in.


----------

